# What are your go-to big game cartridges?



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

You can pick three and change your answers if you change your mind. I want to know what cartridges get the most use out in the field among the forum members. As I was creating the poll, I realized that making a question to find that out was going to be tough. I didn't want to ask what round is best, but at the same time asking which round you use for big game is kind of limited because I assume most everybody uses more than one depending on the situation. So here it is, I enabled 3 choices per person. You can re-vote if you mess up. I want to leave the idea of your go-to cartridges kind of open for interpretation. Whether it means your favorite three, the three you've taken the most animals with, or the three that see the most action at the range. I think everybody will figure it out. 8)

Disclaimer: Some of the rounds I listed are a little small for big game. I know that and I personally wouldn't try at a deer with say, a.22-250, but I know that there are people who would/do. If you think I missed a very important round let me know.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the 30 caliber offerings


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

what about .264 Winchester, 6MM and 7MM


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Also like .257 weatherby.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Where's my .50 cal option? I've killed more big game with a .50cal than any other caliber at this point.


-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

30.06 most often...

I've killed quite a few deer with the .243, but usually it's the '06.

No 7MM?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

fishawk said:


> Also like .257 weatherby.


I'm quite fond of this caliber also. Next to my 300 Wby, it gets used by me the most.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Alright, the .257, .264, 6mm, 7mm and others have been added. Thanks for the suggestions guys!


DallanC said:


> Where's my .50 cal option? I've killed more big game with a .50cal than any other caliber at this point.


Haha I added a BMG on there but is there any .50 caliber round in specific your were after? I'm not to knowledgable of muzzleloaders if that's what you mean...


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah crap, adding things to the list resets all the votes!  Sorry, I hope you'll all vote again. But it's at 30 items now, no room for more.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL I use a .50 cal muzzleloader not BMG  

Besides that for elk I use a 7STW.


-DallanC


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

how is it possible you have overlooked the .303 brittish?


----------



## magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

.243, .270, and the good ole 30-30 for me. I picked up a .308 last year, but have yet to kill anything other than paper.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

30-06 is all I've ever used. Every big game animal I've taken, has been with the '06. Deer, elk, bear, antelope, in four states. All with the '06. Right now, it is the ONLY rifle I own.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

So this poll makes me realize I haven't done crap with a rifle. And I like the odd balls. AND I never know what I am going to take big game with. The first deer I shot with a rifle was with a 22-250. It was a doe and I had shot all my bullets in my 222 mag earlier that day at rabbits, so I used my brothers gun. I have taken a couple with a .50 cal ml. The next one was a cow elk and I used my 222 mag. Then I used a 30-06 on a doe antelope. A year later I used my new 257 roberts on a doe antelope. Then in the same year I took a doe with the 222 mag. I should be going after cow elk again this year and will likely use the 257 roberts or maybe the 222 mag or.......we shall see....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Big game : I used a .243 and a 7MM Rem. Mag. My new big game is P-dogs and I shoot .243, .223 and .204.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

You missed the .270 WSM which happens to be my main go-to cartridge. 
I have others though, so I'm not prejudiced!


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Since I use a muzzleloader, the stuff I use isn't even here. 50 cal, 385 grain conical


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Steveb said:


> Since I use a muzzleloader, the stuff I use isn't even here. 50 cal, 385 grain conical


There is a .50 muzzleloader on the list.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have and use a .243 and a 7mm I am in the market for a .338LM and will probably pick one up sometime this year if not early next year. I am not sure I would hunt anything with it other than a dang buffalo or maybe brown bear.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Two of my favorites are the 270 WSM and the 7mm-08. Both not on the list. 280 Rem would round out my top 3.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

First 30-06. Second 308 win. if I cant use one of those 2 I'd probably try to take one with a open sight 30-30 lever gun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No 7mm 08? .256 Newton? .14 Squirrel?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> No 7mm 08? .256 Newton? .14 Squirrel?


lol. Yeah, no 17 fireball? No 30-40 krag? or 6.5 dutch??


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Gee LeDouche said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > No 7mm 08? .256 Newton? .14 Squirrel?
> ...


If that were all we had we would do just fine. The rifle is pretty darn good too. 8)


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Love my 243! I know some -)O(- at the use of it for any thing bigger then a deer. I guess I would agree if you were in a long shot situation. I have taken 3 elk so far in my life. 2 of them with a 243 & one with a 7X57. Both 243 kills were dead on impact. one head shot & the other heart shot. The 7X57 kill did go about 75 yards after a head shot. Not by any means the guns fault. It was the old butt behinde the butt plate! :lol: I was not right on the mark with the shot. Any way what I am getting at is that know your cal. limits. I personaly don't feel comfortable shooting over a 100 yd. Just me not a great rifle man.  Give me a shot gun & I will go against the best of them


----------

